# Any Crocheters?



## migtig

I knit and crochet and sew and half a million other things.  Anyway, I'm happiest when hooking (and if you crochet you'll understand that's not dirty).  

Anyway, I found a new/old pattern that I need a jiffy hook for.  I've also heard in the past it called a speed hook.  I need a size S.  

Wal*Mart, Joanne's and Micheal's do NOT have this particular hook.  

Anybody have one they are willing to loan, sell, etc.?!

If not, do you know of a good place to check to get one?

Thanks.


----------



## belvak

I've got all the standards, but nothing that size. Maybe check online and have it delivered to you? You might try seeing if Joanne's or Michaels could special order one for you too! Good luck!


----------



## my-thyme

I've got a big wooden hook, not sure what size it is. I use it holding 4 threads together for yarn rugs. I'm sure I got it as a give away with other crochet items at some point, don't know where a person could get one. You're welcome to take a look at it and borrow if it will work for you.


----------



## Cowgirl

Will this work?


----------



## Bay_Kat

Cowgirl said:


> Will this work?



That's huge, I had no idea they went up to "S".


----------



## migtig

belvak said:


> I've got all the standards, but nothing that size. Maybe check online and have it delivered to you? You might try seeing if Joanne's or Michaels could special order one for you too! Good luck!


I didn't think about checking that since they didn't have it in the store.  I was frustrated.  Thanks.



Cowgirl said:


> Will this work?


Thanks.  Since they didn't have one in the store, I figured they didn't carry them.  I wasn't sure since it was an older pattern.  I'll order it and hope it's right.  I like to touch my tools in advance if that makes any sense.  



my-thyme said:


> I've got a big wooden hook, not sure what size it is. I use it holding 4 threads together for yarn rugs. I'm sure I got it as a give away with other crochet items at some point, don't know where a person could get one. You're welcome to take a look at it and borrow if it will work for you.


That's exactly the style I was talking about.  I've heard them called speed hooks and jiffy hooks, but nobody seems to know what I mean at the stores.  If the one Cowgirl found isn't right, I may just contact you.  Thank you!


----------



## cattitude

My mother and grandmother used to make the most beautiful afghans, etc.  Since my mom has dementia she isn't able to crochet anymore.  They both taught me how to knit and crochet but I haven't done it in years.  I can't even begin to remember...I'd love to pick it up again.  Wonder how hard it would be?


----------



## migtig

cattitude said:


> My mother and grandmother used to make the most beautiful afghans, etc.  Since my mom has dementia she isn't able to crochet anymore.  They both taught me how to knit and crochet but I haven't done it in years.  I can't even begin to remember...I'd love to pick it up again.  Wonder how hard it would be?



Like riding a bike.  Once your hands get comfortable with it, you'll be flying through.  I'll be glad to sit down with you one evening and run through a refresher.


----------



## cattitude

migtig said:


> Like riding a bike.  Once your hands get comfortable with it, you'll be flying through.  I'll be glad to sit down with you one evening and run through a refresher.



I'm going to give it a shot ..maybe start out small. I'm sure I'll need help.  Thanks!


----------



## Katelin

cattitude said:


> My mother and grandmother used to make the most beautiful afghans, etc.  Since my mom has dementia she isn't able to crochet anymore.  They both taught me how to knit and crochet but I haven't done it in years.  I can't even begin to remember...I'd love to pick it up again.  Wonder how hard it would be?



I knit and crochet also...would be happy to take 5 minutes ( no kidding) and teach you...it is  that easy Catt!
I was at a training this past weekend and saw the cutest hooked artificial bird nests ( cups actually). Such a cleaver idea!!

I do an afghan a year as a Christmas gift.


----------



## FancyBelle

I do it every evening (crochet), and I think I have an S hook as I inherited all of mom's stuff. I'll check tonite and let you know.


----------



## Bay_Kat

This was my latest project, took me a few months, donated it for a charity for an auction and I think they got 60 bucks for it.


----------



## libertytyranny

Bay_Kat said:


> This was my latest project, took me a few months, donated it for a charity for an auction and I think they got 60 bucks for it.



That's neat!

I learned how to crochet in summer camp when I didn't want to play with the other children..lol...one of the counselors started a blanket for me..and I just kept adding to it..by the end of the summer I had a very respectable pot holder...


----------



## migtig

FancyBelle said:


> I do it every evening (crochet), and I think I have an S hook as I inherited all of mom's stuff. I'll check tonite and let you know.


You so rock   Thanks for checking.  



Bay_Kat said:


> This was my latest project, took me a few months, donated it for a charity for an auction and I think they got 60 bucks for it.


 

I tend to give all my projects away, but I know sometimes though, that by the time it's all said and done, between my time and the yarn, I probably could have just bought a Target blanket, scarf, hat, booties whatever, instead.   

You have to do this cause you love it.


----------



## Bay_Kat

migtig said:


> You so rock   Thanks for checking.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I tend to give all my projects away, but I know sometimes though, that by the time it's all said and done, between my time and the yarn, I probably could have just bought a Target blanket, scarf, hat, booties whatever, instead.
> 
> *You have to do this cause you love it*.



Exactly and when you give someone a gift made with your own hands it's pretty cool.  Depending on what it is, sometimes they aren't so thrilled.  I've seen so ugly things given as gifts made by people, but it's the thought that counts.


----------



## SoMDGirl42

Bay_Kat said:


> This was my latest project, took me a few months, donated it for a charity for an auction and I think they got 60 bucks for it.



That's beautiful.

My mom has done several blankets for me that I cherish. I have the baby blanket she did for my youngest daughter that I will be putting away to save for her until she's old enough to appreciate that her grandmother made that with love for her.


----------



## belvak

Bay_Kat said:


> This was my latest project, took me a few months, donated it for a charity for an auction and I think they got 60 bucks for it.



Wow, that's beautiful! I can't believe they only got $60 for it. If you donate any others to them, suggest, instead of auctioning, they do a raffle. They would probably make more!


----------



## SoMDGirl42

migtig said:


> I tend to give all my projects away, but I know sometimes though, that by the time it's all said and done, between my time and the yarn, I probably could have just bought a Target blanket, scarf, hat, booties whatever, instead.



You probably could, but there's not much sentimental value in a target blanket. I'll take a home made blanket any day.


----------



## migtig

SoMDGirl42 said:


> You probably could, but there's not much sentimental value in a target blanket. I'll take a home made blanket any day.



Aww.  I'll add you to the list after the twins.


----------



## SoMDGirl42

migtig said:


> Aww.  I'll add you to the list after the twins.



I :heart: you! 

and I'll cherish it forever!


----------



## luckystar

Oh, I love to crochet!  I just wish I was a little better at it.  I've been trying to make a stuffed rabbit, but only succeeded in the head and body.  I keep trying to follow the instructions for the arms and legs, but they keep getting smaller around before they should.  I've tried to make my own pattern for them, but gave up a few weeks ago.  I need to give it another go.  I know I must be reading something wrong.

I also just got a bunch of different kinds of roving, and am making artificial dread hair falls.  They're turning out great, I'm probably half way done - all last night!  I thought my arms were going to fall off but they're fine today.  Maybe I'll finish tonight


----------



## luckystar

SoMDGirl42 said:


> You probably could, but there's not much sentimental value in a target blanket. I'll take a home made blanket any day.



I made my first blanket for my mom a while back.  I went about it all wrong, took me two years on and off.  I used a g hook, and the same dc stitch all the way through a blanket that would only fit a single.  Now she has hot flashes, and the thing is like a thermal.


----------



## sockgirl77

I've been dying to learn how to knit or crochet. Does anyone know where I can get lessons in the county?


----------



## Nickel

sockgirl77 said:


> I've been dying to learn how to knit or crochet. Does anyone know where I can get lessons in the county?


I taught myself to knit and it's really very easy.  There are quite a few books that will teach you, or you can go to knittinghelp.com for video instruction.  Much cheaper than paying for classes.


----------



## sockgirl77

Nickel said:


> I taught myself to knit and it's really very easy.  There are quite a few books that will teach you, or you can go to knittinghelp.com for video instruction.  Much cheaper than paying for classes.



Thank you. I figured that it could come in handy with the kids' blankets and such.


----------



## Aninha

I wish we could start a crochet group . To teach the ones that want to learn, share projects, patterns, or just sit down and crochet together ....


----------



## migtig

sockgirl77 said:


> I've been dying to learn how to knit or crochet. Does anyone know where I can get lessons in the county?



Socki - don't know about any classes, but I'd check Michael's as they often offer some kind of craft seminar.  But it would probably only take a few hours of sitting down with someone who knows how to do it.  I'm more of a hands on learner myself.  I feel as if I have always been crocheting all my life as my grandmother would sit me down with a hook and some scrap yarn to keep me out of the way, but learned to knit one evening at a friend's house.  I was told I hold my yarn like a crocheter.    Anyway, if you can't find anybody you know to sit with you, or if the online stuff Nickel shared doesn't work, then I'll be glad to do it.  I think the more people who know how to do things like this the better, as I worry things like this are a dying part of our history.


----------



## sockgirl77

migtig said:


> Socki - don't know about any classes, but I'd check Michael's as they often offer some kind of craft seminar.  But it would probably only take a few hours of sitting down with someone who knows how to do it.  I'm more of a hands on learner myself.  I feel as if I have always been crocheting all my life as my grandmother would sit me down with a hook and some scrap yarn to keep me out of the way, but learned to knit one evening at a friend's house.  I was told I hold my yarn like a crocheter.    Anyway, if you can't find anybody you know to sit with you, or if the online stuff Nickel shared doesn't work, then I'll be glad to do it.  I think the more people who know how to do things like this the better, as I worry things like this are a dying part of our history.



Think you could handle more for a few hours?


----------



## migtig

Aninha said:


> I wish we could start a crochet group . To teach the ones that want to learn, share projects, patterns, or just sit down and crochet together ....



Well then, why don't we?  We could meet like sewing groups used to back in the days before most of us were born.  We could also use it as an opportunity to "swap" yarn too.  

We could have a once month venture and take turns hosting it.


----------



## migtig

sockgirl77 said:


> Think you could handle more for a few hours?



Sure I could.  It's always easier when it's something you love to do.


----------



## sockgirl77

migtig said:


> Sure I could.  It's always easier when it's something you love to do.


----------



## luckystar

Nickel said:


> I taught myself to knit and it's really very easy.  There are quite a few books that will teach you, or you can go to knittinghelp.com for video instruction.  Much cheaper than paying for classes.





I've seen kits in Michael's and WalMart that teach crocheting and knitting.  Anything I've read on teaching crocheting has been pretty easy to understand, and there are videos on YouTube that I've used when I can't remember how to do a certain stitch, or one I've never heard of.


----------



## Aninha

*I'm in!!*



migtig said:


> Well then, why don't we?  We could meet like sewing groups used to back in the days before most of us were born.  We could also use it as an opportunity to "swap" yarn too.
> 
> We could have a once month venture and take turns hosting it.



Yesterday I went to crochet with a good friend and it was great! And we talked about wanting to start a crochet group. That's why, when I read the OP, I was so excited, thinking that this would be starting that .... 

So ... I'm in! I could even volunteer to be the first host!


----------



## migtig

Aninha said:


> Yesterday I went to crochet with a good friend and it was great! And we talked about wanting to start a crochet group. That's why, when I read the OP, I was so excited, thinking that this would be starting that ....
> 
> So ... I'm in! I could even volunteer to be the first host!



You are so on and I am so in.  I say pick a day/evening and throw it out there and then PM the people who say they want to and are available to go, with your contact details.  Or you could ask we all send you our email addresses and we could do mass email/reply to all.  Actually, the later, might be a more secure way to go about it.   If they are scared to give up their email addy, then you don't want them in your home.  We could use this as a base as well for our future gatherings.


----------



## sanchezf

migtig said:


> You are so on and I am so in. I say pick a day/evening and throw it out there and then PM the people who say they want to and are available to go, with your contact details. Or you could ask we all send you our email addresses and we could do mass email/reply to all. Actually, the later, might be a more secure way to go about it. If they are scared to give up their email addy, then you don't want them in your home. We could use this as a base as well for our future gatherings.


 
I don't know how at all but would love to learn.  Please add me to the group...


----------



## FancyBelle

I am in...I live in St. Mary's County in the NW part of the county. We may even be able to get a small church hall or AL room to go to so it's the same all the time. I can check with the County Offices. Maybe the Sr Centers would welcome us in and the Senior Citizens could help teach or even learn from us!


----------



## migtig

FancyBelle said:


> I am in...I live in St. Mary's County in the NW part of the county. We may even be able to get a small church hall or AL room to go to so it's the same all the time. I can check with the County Offices. Maybe the Sr Centers would welcome us in and the Senior Citizens could help teach or even learn from us!



 But I'm not a senior.  Actually, that's a great idea.  Would you please check since you sound like you know what you are doing?


----------



## Cowgirl

Nickel said:


> I taught myself to knit and it's really very easy.  There are quite a few books that will teach you, or you can go to knittinghelp.com for video instruction.  Much cheaper than paying for classes.



I love knittinghelp.com.  I either go there or call my sister when I have a question.


----------



## sockgirl77

migtig said:


> But I'm not a senior.  Actually, that's a great idea.  Would you please check since you sound like you know what you are doing?


----------



## belvak

sockgirl77 said:


> I've been dying to learn how to knit or crochet. *Does anyone know where I can get lessons in the county*?





FancyBelle said:


> I am in...I live in St. Mary's County in the NW part of the county. We may even be able to get a small church hall or AL room to go to so it's the same all the time. I can check with the County Offices. Maybe the Sr Centers would welcome us in and *the Senior Citizens could help teach *or even learn from us!



Socki, I was going to suggest you try "hooking" up with a Senior either at the Nursing Center, or one of the Senior Centers in the area. It would be a neat way for you to learn while they get to feel needed, and get some company out of the bargain.


----------



## FancyBelle

migtig said:


> But I'm not a senior.  Actually, that's a great idea.  Would you please check since you sound like you know what you are doing?



I am not a Sr either! Sure I'll check around. Want it centrally located, like in Leonardtown or 1 wk up North, 1 wk down Sou and 1 wk in Ltown? What time is good for every body?


----------



## migtig

FancyBelle said:


> I am not a Sr either! Sure I'll check around. Want it centrally located, like in Leonardtown or 1 wk up North, 1 wk down Sou and 1 wk in Ltown? What time is good for every body?



I think a central location would be easier for a reoccuring schedule, otherwise we could go back to the idea of taking turns hosting it, rather than trying to coordinate somewhere new each time.  I'm in Ridge.    But I'd drive to L-town no problem.  My opinion.

Time for me would be after work or maybe even a weekend day.  Especially if it was only once a month or every two weeks or so.


----------



## FancyBelle

OK, I think we should start with at least 5-6 people. If you knit or crochet or want to learn, contact me via email or PM and I'll see if I can get the Sr Center in Ltown every other week. Let me know what time is good and what nite.   (Hit Staples Button) That was EASY.


----------



## Aninha

*Woo Hooo!!!*



FancyBelle said:


> OK, I think we should start with at least 5-6 people. If you knit or crochet or want to learn, contact me via email or PM and I'll see if I can get the Sr Center in Ltown every other week. Let me know what time is good and what nite.   (Hit Staples Button) That was EASY.



Ok, I'm super excited about this. 
I guess it's a better way to get it started, meeting somewhere. But I would be up for hosting if it becomes a 'taking turns' thing.
As far as schedule, I guess that anytime after 4 during the week and anytime in the weekend works. I stay at home, but don't drive, so i have to have my hubby take me ... 
I live in Lexington Park.

Oh, I do have a good friend that would love to be part of a crochet group, so that's one more! I will talk to her today and confirm it shortly.

Thank you!


----------



## sanchezf

Just a thought, but for us that have never done it or are just learning and want to be part of this meeting.
'Would one of you make us a small list of things we should go buy, to get started.

TIA


----------



## luvscats

The Calvert County Sr Centers have knitting and crochet groups but they meet during the day, not in the evening or on weekends.

If y'all form a group I'd love to participate!  I can single crochet and braid.  I've made one afghan and a couple of rag rugs in crochet.  I've made two simple rugs from braiding.  I'm still a newbie.

There's a weaving store down around Leonardtown and I think she teaches knittng but I'm not sure about that.  It's fun just to learn from friends and relatives tho.


----------



## luvscats

luckystar said:


> Oh, I love to crochet!  I just wish I was a little better at it.  I've been trying to make a stuffed rabbit, but only succeeded in the head and body.  I keep trying to follow the instructions for the arms and legs, but they keep getting smaller around before they should.  I've tried to make my own pattern for them, but gave up a few weeks ago.  I need to give it another go.  I know I must be reading something wrong.)



I've never made a rabbit but I know some ladies who make rabbits, alligators, clowns.   Would you be interested in meeting up with them or one of them to get some guidance?


----------



## migtig

sanchezf said:


> Just a thought, but for us that have never done it or are just learning and want to be part of this meeting.
> 'Would one of you make us a small list of things we should go buy, to get started.
> 
> TIA



My input:
For knitting 
Size 11 or 13 knitting needles

For crocheting:
A size G or H hook

The reason I choose those sizes as they are fairly comfortable in most hands and make loops big enough to see what you are doing. As well as they have the easiest "beginner" projects - baby blankets, scarfs, pot holders.

If somebody else has some input that would be great as well.

You also need for either:
scissors and yarn

For beginners I suggest you pick an easy yarn, not the eyelash or fringey kind as that can be difficult to "see what you are doing" or if you have dropped a stitch.  
Something like the Red Heart Classic
RedHeart.com : Our Yarns
In a color you like.  

For a smaller project or practicing - just one to two skeins should be enough.  

Now if you get further involved with crocheting you'll need some large eye blunt needles and some dental floss.  Really.  And more sizes of crochet hooks and maybe some stuffing and some ribbons and gosh darn it, the skies the limit.


----------



## migtig

luvscats said:


> I've never made a rabbit but I know some ladies who make rabbits, alligators, clowns.   Would you be interested in meeting up with them or one of them to get some guidance?



I didn't see her post previously, but my thought is Lucky - post your directions and maybe someone can walk you through the part you are having a problem with.


----------



## migtig

Aninha said:


> Ok, I'm super excited about this.
> I guess it's a better way to get it started, meeting somewhere. But I would be up for hosting if it becomes a 'taking turns' thing.
> As far as schedule, I guess that anytime after 4 during the week and anytime in the weekend works. I stay at home, but don't drive, so i have to have my hubby take me ...
> I live in Lexington Park.
> 
> Oh, I do have a good friend that would love to be part of a crochet group, so that's one more! I will talk to her today and confirm it shortly.
> 
> Thank you!



I could also swing by and pick you up and drop you off if I am coming from Ridge to Leonardtown.


----------



## my-thyme

Sounds great to me! Count me in, I'm also south of LP city, but would drive for a sit in. 

I really like the thread crochet, doilies and Barbie clothes, but also make hats and scarves with bulky yarns.


----------



## migtig

my-thyme said:


> Sounds great to me! Count me in, I'm also south of LP city, but would drive for a sit in.
> 
> I really like the thread crochet, doilies and Barbie clothes, but also make hats and scarves with bulky yarns.



I get annoyed making snowflakes.    I'll trade you some lace work for a blanket.


----------



## libertytyranny

I want to get past potholder and get to a blanket, I would love to come too! My friends already make fun of me because I am a cat lady already, and im only in my early twenties..now I can be a crocheting cat lady..I just need a rocker ..lol


----------



## Aninha

migtig said:


> I get annoyed making snowflakes.    I'll trade you some lace work for a blanket.



OK, so I'm gonna show off now...

http://images.orkut.com/orkut/photos/OgAAACN8L6rl0Z7npvmX0QP1zRWsDBLvs5mhq8R7OVGGr7dVYlEMW8k2s3cGiRmOY1ugv6Ys6a72Vl82QFa3ZlZzQogAm1T1UEzYkb3-HrCMDxtr7I8h43oit_bC.jpg

I made this for my MIL. It took me about 3 years, but I would stop working on it every now and then ... Just leave it on the side waiting for me... 
But I do love this project. I loved making it and I love how it looks. She uses it for special occasions.


----------



## Aninha

libertytyranny said:


> I want to get past potholder and get to a blanket, I would love to come too! My friends already make fun of me because I am a cat lady already, and im only in my early twenties..now I can be a crocheting cat lady..I just need a rocker ..lol



I love crocheting with my kitty laying next to me!
I know, I'm only missing the rocker too at this point and I'm 30!
My grandma taught me to crochet when I was about 6 years old, and I never stopped. Made a few things when I was teenager, even! Went to school with my little crochet bag, got picked on, but didn't care. I just love it!

By the way, if you can make a potholder, you can make a blanket!
You can even put all your potholders together and make a blanket!


----------



## leonardtowngal

*Location*



FancyBelle said:


> I am in...I live in St. Mary's County in the NW part of the county. We may even be able to get a small church hall or AL room to go to so it's the same all the time. I can check with the County Offices. Maybe the Sr Centers would welcome us in and the Senior Citizens could help teach or even learn from us!



I manage a senior apt. complex in Leonardtown...we have a community room that you could meet in.  My residents would love it...some knit and crochet and could possibly give you "pointers" too!  The only day that would be out is Thursday.


----------



## Cowgirl

Aninha said:


> OK, so I'm gonna show off now...
> 
> http://images.orkut.com/orkut/photos/OgAAACN8L6rl0Z7npvmX0QP1zRWsDBLvs5mhq8R7OVGGr7dVYlEMW8k2s3cGiRmOY1ugv6Ys6a72Vl82QFa3ZlZzQogAm1T1UEzYkb3-HrCMDxtr7I8h43oit_bC.jpg
> 
> I made this for my MIL. It took me about 3 years, but I would stop working on it every now and then ... Just leave it on the side waiting for me...
> But I do love this project. I loved making it and I love how it looks. She uses it for special occasions.



Great job!


----------



## belvak

Aninha said:


> OK, so I'm gonna show off now...
> 
> http://images.orkut.com/orkut/photos/OgAAACN8L6rl0Z7npvmX0QP1zRWsDBLvs5mhq8R7OVGGr7dVYlEMW8k2s3cGiRmOY1ugv6Ys6a72Vl82QFa3ZlZzQogAm1T1UEzYkb3-HrCMDxtr7I8h43oit_bC.jpg
> 
> I made this for my MIL. It took me about 3 years, but I would stop working on it every now and then ... Just leave it on the side waiting for me...
> But I do love this project. I loved making it and I love how it looks. She uses it for special occasions.



That is gorgeous! I have done some other stuff, but usually stick with afghans. I love making them and have been doing them since I was in 7th grade! I'm 49 now, and still crocheting. I don't do it as much though since I had to have nerve repair surgery in my hand. It slows you down a bit. I am going to start a baby afghan for my cousin's daughter this weekend.


----------



## luvscats

Aninha said:


> OK, so I'm gonna show off now...
> 
> http://images.orkut.com/orkut/photos/OgAAACN8L6rl0Z7npvmX0QP1zRWsDBLvs5mhq8R7OVGGr7dVYlEMW8k2s3cGiRmOY1ugv6Ys6a72Vl82QFa3ZlZzQogAm1T1UEzYkb3-HrCMDxtr7I8h43oit_bC.jpg
> 
> I made this for my MIL. It took me about 3 years, but I would stop working on it every now and then ... Just leave it on the side waiting for me...
> But I do love this project. I loved making it and I love how it looks. She uses it for special occasions.




that is absolutely stunning.  and what a wonderful item to be passed down thru the family.  You are definitely talented.


----------



## my-thyme

Aninha said:


> OK, so I'm gonna show off now...
> 
> 
> 
> I made this for my MIL. It took me about 3 years, but I would stop working on it every now and then ... Just leave it on the side waiting for me...
> But I do love this project. I loved making it and I love how it looks. She uses it for special occasions.



Beautiful!  Someday...


----------



## my-thyme

leonardtowngal said:


> I manage a senior apt. complex in Leonardtown...we have a community room that you could meet in.  My residents would love it...some knit and crochet and could possibly give you "pointers" too!  The only day that would be out is Thursday.



This is a great idea...


----------



## RoseRed

If one didn't know how to pronounce the word crochet, this would be a funny title.


----------



## leonardtowngal

my-thyme said:


> This is a great idea...



We have a nice size community room, that has 3 rocker/gliders and a couch...or you can sit at the tables.  My residents would be thrilled to have "new faces" and to share ideas and their talents with.  We all need to be needed, and this would just be a "win-win" situation for everyone...best part about it, you wouldn't have to clean your house before the "group" came over.   Like I said in my earlier post, the only day we could not do it would be a Thursday.


----------



## Bann

cattitude said:


> I'm going to give it a shot ..maybe start out small. I'm sure I'll need help.  Thanks!



Catt, I started crocheting again last year, when I was temporarily relocated waiting on my house.  I can help you on some of the basic stitches if you ever need help.

I have a pattern for dishcloths that are really neat, too!  Easy peasy to make.


----------



## cattitude

cattitude said:


> My mother and grandmother used to make the most beautiful afghans, etc. * Since my mom has dementia *she isn't able to crochet anymore.  They both taught me how to knit and crochet but I haven't done it in years.  I can't even begin to remember...I'd love to pick it up again.  Wonder how hard it would be?



I just talked to my mom and she said "I remember how to crochet."


----------



## Bann

Bay_Kat said:


> This was my latest project, took me a few months, donated it for a charity for an auction and I think they got 60 bucks for it.



Wow, that's awesome!  Very nice!


----------



## Bann

cattitude said:


> I just talked to my mom and she said "I remember how to crochet."



Well, how about that!


----------



## RoseRed

cattitude said:


> I just talked to my mom and she said "I remember how to crochet."



That's great!


----------



## Nickel

All of you knitters/crocheters should join Ravelry.  You'll have access to patterns, yarn reviews (and source lists so you know where to buy them), discussions, all sorts of things.  And you can keep track of your projects with little notes as to the difficulty, any deviations you made, etc for future reference.  It's a very helpful community.


----------



## migtig

Aninha said:


> OK, so I'm gonna show off now...
> 
> http://images.orkut.com/orkut/photos/OgAAACN8L6rl0Z7npvmX0QP1zRWsDBLvs5mhq8R7OVGGr7dVYlEMW8k2s3cGiRmOY1ugv6Ys6a72Vl82QFa3ZlZzQogAm1T1UEzYkb3-HrCMDxtr7I8h43oit_bC.jpg
> 
> I made this for my MIL. It took me about 3 years, but I would stop working on it every now and then ... Just leave it on the side waiting for me...
> But I do love this project. I loved making it and I love how it looks. She uses it for special occasions.


Beautiful!  We just may have to trade - I can wait three years.  


leonardtowngal said:


> I manage a senior apt. complex in Leonardtown...we have a community room that you could meet in.  My residents would love it...some knit and crochet and could possibly give you "pointers" too!  The only day that would be out is Thursday.





leonardtowngal said:


> We have a nice size community room, that has 3 rocker/gliders and a couch...or you can sit at the tables.  My residents would be thrilled to have "new faces" and to share ideas and their talents with.  We all need to be needed, and this would just be a "win-win" situation for everyone...best part about it, you wouldn't have to clean your house before the "group" came over.   Like I said in my earlier post, the only day we could not do it would be a Thursday.


This is absolutely fantastic.  Could you PM Fancy Belle with the details since she is coordinating a location for us?


cattitude said:


> I just talked to my mom and she said "I remember how to crochet."


That's such a positive thing.   I would put a hook in her hand and let her go at it.


----------



## cattitude

migtig said:


> That's such a positive thing.   I would put a hook in her hand and let her go at it.



She knows all of us and remembers some things, it's more her short term memory and the ability to coordinate things..like a meal, etc.


----------



## migtig

cattitude said:


> She knows all of us and remembers some things, it's more her short term memory and the ability to coordinate things..like a meal, etc.



Then maybe you two can work on a project together?  I think that would be really nice.


----------



## Aninha

*The best!*



Nickel said:


> All of you knitters/crocheters should join Ravelry.  You'll have access to patterns, yarn reviews (and source lists so you know where to buy them), discussions, all sorts of things.  And you can keep track of your projects with little notes as to the difficulty, any deviations you made, etc for future reference.  It's a very helpful community.



You beat me to it! I was just about to post that here about Ravelry. 
I absolutely love that site!
Endless ideas, opinions, help, patterns ...
You have to request them to join and usually it takes a few days for them to get back to you, but just because there are so many people doing the same thing. Totally worth it. 
If anybody's there, my screen name is the same as here, Aninha.


----------



## Aninha

migtig said:


> Then maybe you two can work on a project together?  I think that would be really nice.



I think it's a wonderful idea. For so many different reasons ....


----------



## Beta84

migtig said:


> I think the more people who know how to do things like this the better, as I worry things like this are a dying part of our history.



I'm glad you're so concerned about hooking


----------



## migtig

Beta84 said:


> I'm glad you're so concerned about hooking



And there goes the thread


----------



## Cowgirl

Nickel said:


> All of you knitters/crocheters should join Ravelry.  You'll have access to patterns, yarn reviews (and source lists so you know where to buy them), discussions, all sorts of things.  And you can keep track of your projects with little notes as to the difficulty, any deviations you made, etc for future reference.  It's a very helpful community.



I joined Ravelry about a year ago and never really "learned" how to use it, so it seems so confusing.  Maybe I should just quit avoiding it.  My aunt is a great knitter, and she's on there all the time. She sells patterns and is a pattern tester and stuff.


----------



## SoMDGirl42

I saw this on the community calendar if anyone is interested, especially those in the northern part. As a second thought, maybe you could contact the library in STM and ask if you could start your own group at their location. It's located in the central part of the county.

JAZZY YARNS CROCHET AND KINTTING CIRCLE
Location: P.D. Brown Memorial Library
Date: 11/12/2009
Time: 6 PM
Duration: 01:00

    This is a FREE class.
    If you would like to be a part of this group, just come. Bring something you're working on OR

    * To learn to crochet, you will need to bring a skein of yarn and an I or J crochet hook.

    * To learn to knit, bring a light colored skein of yarn and size 7 or 8 knitting needles.

    Whether you're a beginner or an experience crafter, come join the fun as we learn together. Charles County Public Library, P.D. Brown Memorial Branch, 50 Village St, Waldorf, MD 301-645-2864


----------



## migtig

Cowgirl said:


> I joined Ravelry about a year ago and never really "learned" how to use it, so it seems so confusing.  Maybe I should just quit avoiding it.  My aunt is a great knitter, and she's on there all the time. She sells patterns and is a pattern tester and stuff.


I have a hard time embracing technology for some of my hands on activites.  I think it's fabulous for those that can, but for some of my stuff I really need to touch the yarn and fold the pattern and so on.  I was looking through patterns on-line once and got frustrated and had to go back to my books and old magazines.  Maybe it's a sensory overload of information.   



SoMDGirl42 said:


> Whether you're a beginner or an experience crafter, come join the fun as we learn together. Charles County Public Library, P.D. Brown Memorial Branch, 50 Village St, Waldorf, MD 301-645-2864



That's a cool find for those in Charles who don't want to come to St Mary's.    Thanks.


----------



## cattitude

migtig said:


> I have a hard time embracing technology for some of my hands on activites.  I think it's fabulous for those that can, but for some of my stuff I really need to touch the yarn and fold the pattern and so on.  I was looking through patterns on-line once and got frustrated and had to go back to my books and old magazines.  Maybe it's a sensory overload of information.



I'm the same way with any instructions..I have to see what it is I'm working on and what I'm supposed to do.


----------



## Nickel

Cowgirl said:


> I joined Ravelry about a year ago and never really "learned" how to use it, so it seems so confusing.  Maybe I should just quit avoiding it.  My aunt is a great knitter, and she's on there all the time. She sells patterns and is a pattern tester and stuff.


Some of it is a little overwhelming - the groups and forums and such.  I only use it to find patterns and keep track of my projects.  I love searching through everyone's projects for a specific pattern to see if the finished object actually has a chance of looking like the original photo (and I like looking for color inspiration).  It really is a good resource.


----------



## Nickel

migtig said:


> I think it's fabulous for those that can, but for some of my stuff I really need to touch the yarn and fold the pattern and so on.


I get really overwhelmed in yarn stores (there's that sensory overload ), so I like being able to peruse online at my leisure.  I also live nowhere near a yarn store (the closest are an hour away and I'd hate to drive all that way to browse and find that they don't have anything I like), so it's kind of a necessity.  Ravelry has tons of "reviews" of every yarn you can think of so I can get a good idea of the feel, gauge, stretchiness, etc of a specific yarn before ordering.  And I always print my patterns out anyways, there's no way I could keep track of where I am on a computer screen.


----------



## FancyBelle

Oh this is working out so good. I just pm'd leonardtowngal and I am meeting with her next week. Maybe we can start on the 24th and it sounds like a great location! I'll post all the details after I meet with her. So far, Tuesday is a good day for most, between 500--530 in Leonardtown.  Now, I am getting excited too. Does that make me pitiful?


----------



## Aninha

*Excited*



FancyBelle said:


> Oh this is working out so good. I just pm'd leonardtowngal and I am meeting with her next week. Maybe we can start on the 24th and it sounds like a great location! I'll post all the details after I meet with her. So far, Tuesday is a good day for most, between 500--530 in Leonardtown.  Now, I am getting excited too. Does that make me pitiful?



That's awesome!! 
I'm really excited too. It doesn't make anybody pitiful ... 
But I was going to post how excited i am on my Facebook and decided not to. 
You know, everybody is posting about a sailboat race, or partying all night ... 
And I am  about having more people getting together to crochet with.


----------



## my-thyme

Aninha said:


> That's awesome!!
> I'm really excited too. It doesn't make anybody pitiful ...
> But I was going to post how excited i am on my Facebook and decided not to.
> You know, everybody is posting about a sailboat race, or partying all night ...
> And I am  about having more people getting together to crochet with.



didn't think about that, guess I'll go erase it off my FB...


----------



## luvscats

Aninha said:


> That's awesome!!
> I'm really excited too. It doesn't make anybody pitiful ...
> But I was going to post how excited i am on my Facebook and decided not to.
> You know, everybody is posting about a sailboat race, or partying all night ...
> And I am  about having more people getting together to crochet with.



who cares!!!  It's cool!    It's exciting!  Zippittty  doooooo   daaahhhhh


----------



## Aninha

luvscats said:


> who cares!!!  It's cool!    It's exciting!  Zippittty  doooooo   daaahhhhh



You're right! Here goes ...


----------



## jwaltn7

*Check JC More in Waldorf*

Check JC More in Waldorf, that is where I find hard to find supplies..  Hope this helps.  



migtig said:


> I knit and crochet and sew and half a million other things.  Anyway, I'm happiest when hooking (and if you crochet you'll understand that's not dirty).
> 
> Anyway, I found a new/old pattern that I need a jiffy hook for.  I've also heard in the past it called a speed hook.  I need a size S.
> 
> Wal*Mart, Joanne's and Micheal's do NOT have this particular hook.
> 
> Anybody have one they are willing to loan, sell, etc.?!
> 
> If not, do you know of a good place to check to get one?
> 
> Thanks.


----------



## migtig

FancyBelle said:


> Oh this is working out so good. I just pm'd leonardtowngal and I am meeting with her next week. Maybe we can start on the 24th and it sounds like a great location! I'll post all the details after I meet with her. So far, Tuesday is a good day for most, between 500--530 in Leonardtown.  Now, I am getting excited too. Does that make me pitiful?


  I'm excited too.  Thanks FancyBelle for working out the arrangements.  



jwaltn7 said:


> Check JC More in Waldorf, that is where I find hard to find supplies..  Hope this helps.


Thanks.  You know I didn't even think about Waldorf at all.  So now I know.


----------



## Bay_Kat

Went to a place in Ocala (horse country) yesterday called Hobby Lobby.  Wow, I am in love with that store.  Every kind of craft you can imagine, there is an aisle with flip flops and all kinds of things you can do to decorate them. Every color of flip flops you can imagine. Very cool store.


----------



## luvscats

Bay_Kat said:


> Went to a place in Ocala (horse country) yesterday called Hobby Lobby.  Wow, I am in love with that store.  Every kind of craft you can imagine, there is an aisle with flip flops and all kinds of things you can do to decorate them. Every color of flip flops you can imagine. Very cool store.




I've heard great things about Hobby Lobby stores but I've never been to one.  I travel to St. Augustin frequently to visit my folks.  I think I'll check to see if there is one in Jax.


----------



## leonardtowngal

*website address*

Hobby Lobby - Hobby Lobby


----------



## luvscats

leonardtowngal said:


> Hobby Lobby - Hobby Lobby



Well, I'll be darn.  There's one right there in St. Augustine.  I'm going to get on their mail/email list to get coupons.

Thanks leonardtowngal!


----------



## leonardtowngal

enjoy!




luvscats said:


> Well, I'll be darn.  There's one right there in St. Augustine.  I'm going to get on their mail/email list to get coupons.
> 
> Thanks leonardtowngal!


----------



## sanchezf

Did we come to a final decision on days and times we are meeting??


----------



## FancyBelle

sanchezf said:


> Did we come to a final decision on days and times we are meeting??



So far Tuesday is the good day for most and anytime after 5:00. I am going over to Newtowne Village in a little bit to see about meeting there. Will post when I get back.


----------



## SoMDGirl42

FancyBelle said:


> So far Tuesday is the good day for most and anytime after 5:00. I am going over to Newtowne Village in a little bit to see about meeting there. Will post when I get back.



Check with the library too if you can


----------



## FancyBelle

Just came back from Newtowne Village and meeting Leonardtowngal. That place is just perfect for what we want.  We can have our first get-together on 11/24.  Most can't get there until after 5:00 but I will be there early. PM me if you don't know how to get there. Anyone that already knows how, or wants to learn to crochet, (or knit) can join us, the more the merrier. Some of the residents will be there also for guidance. I am counting on all of you who said you were interested in this, so don't let me down.  They have a soda machine and we can bring in snacks if we want.


----------



## migtig

FancyBelle said:


> Just came back from Newtowne Village and meeting Leonardtowngal. That place is just perfect for what we want.  We can have our first get-together on 11/24.  Most can't get there until after 5:00 but I will be there early. PM me if you don't know how to get there. Anyone that already knows how, or wants to learn to crochet, (or knit) can join us, the more the merrier. Some of the residents will be there also for guidance. I am counting on all of you who said you were interested in this, so don't let me down.  They have a soda machine and we can bring in snacks if we want.



Thank you Fancy Belle!  I'm so excited.


----------



## FancyBelle

migtig said:


> Thank you Fancy Belle!  I'm so excited.



Yea, me too. I hope we get a good amount of people there. I'll bring some extra hooks and some yarn for those that want to learn.  I think I have that hook you are looking for. I'll bring it with me.


----------



## Aninha

FancyBelle said:


> Yea, me too. I hope we get a good amount of people there. I'll bring some extra hooks and some yarn for those that want to learn.  I think I have that hook you are looking for. I'll bring it with me.






Awesome!! I can't wait.


----------



## leonardtowngal

FancyBelle said:


> Yea, me too. I hope we get a good amount of people there. I'll bring some extra hooks and some yarn for those that want to learn.  I think I have that hook you are looking for. I'll bring it with me.



PM me and tell me what color of yarn any of you would like...I have tons of it!!!


----------



## stars24

We'll be en route "home" to Pittsburgh for Thanksgiving on the 24th.  But I would LOVE to come learn the next time you get together! 

I've called the knitting store in Leonardtown twice in the past month trying to get lessons, but they took my name and number and never have called me back...


----------



## luvscats

Well shucks, I'll be on the road to Conn for Turkey Day but that's ok.  I'll sure be at the next one tho.   Thanks for coordinaing this!  It is just wonderful.


----------



## FancyBelle

OK, Ladies, we were supposed to meet tomorrow nite for our get together, but folks are backing down left and right because of the Thanksgiving Holiday. So now, it looks like me and Mig are the only ones that can make it tomorrow nite.  Is next Tues (Dec 1) better for everyone and how many can make it that nite?


----------



## kwillia

FancyBelle said:


> OK, Ladies, we were supposed to meet tomorrow nite for our get together, but folks are backing down left and right because of the Thanksgiving Holiday. So now, it looks like me and Mig are the only ones that can make it tomorrow nite.  Is next Tues (Dec 1) better for everyone and how many can make it that nite?



Want me to show you how to crochet one of these for Steve?


----------



## FancyBelle

kwillia said:


> Want me to show you how to crochet one of these for Steve?



That's the only thing keeping that thing warm!


----------



## sanchezf

FancyBelle said:


> OK, Ladies, we were supposed to meet tomorrow nite for our get together, but folks are backing down left and right because of the Thanksgiving Holiday. So now, it looks like me and Mig are the only ones that can make it tomorrow nite. Is next Tues (Dec 1) better for everyone and how many can make it that nite?


 

I can still make it...


----------



## FancyBelle

sanchezf said:


> I can still make it...



Did I send you directions?


----------



## sanchezf

FancyBelle said:


> Did I send you directions?


you sure did.

How many do we have coming?


----------



## FancyBelle

Waiting to hear back from Mig. May be 3 of us tomorrow nite.


----------



## sanchezf

FancyBelle said:


> Waiting to hear back from Mig. May be 3 of us tomorrow nite.


 
Thats ok, it is a holiday week.  At least we will get started.

Hey and I'll have more one on one time for ya'll to teach me.


----------



## migtig

FancyBelle said:


> Waiting to hear back from Mig. May be 3 of us tomorrow nite.



Heck yes I'm on.  It's either crocheting or bingo for me and I already gave up my seat at bingo tomorrow.


----------



## sanchezf

migtig said:


> Heck yes I'm on. It's either crocheting or bingo for me and I already gave up my seat at bingo tomorrow.


Well then we have 3 of us

Who else is coming???


----------



## FancyBelle

So far, that's it. Several others had to cancel because they were going away for Thanksgiving. C Ya all tomorrow nite then.


----------



## Aninha

I can't believe this, because I was really looking forward to it, but I don't know if I'll be able to make it. 
I have a bad cold and didn't even get out of my PJ's yesterday, stayed on the couch all day...
So today I'm doing better then yesterday, but I'm not 100%. 
If I'm feeling a lot better tomorrow I'll be there.


----------



## sanchezf

FancyBelle said:


> So far, that's it. Several others had to cancel because they were going away for Thanksgiving. C Ya all tomorrow nite then.


How about leonardtowngirl, she said she was coming.


----------



## MissKitty

I started crocheting a blanket last night.


----------



## FancyBelle

Leonardtowngal may be there for a while, but she's there all day long and probably wants to go home at the end of her day. Open invite to anybody that wants to come. PM me.


----------



## kwillia

MissKitty said:


> I started crocheting a blanket last night.



Did you spin your dreads into thread?


----------



## luvscats

I'm hoping to be at the next one.  Happy Turkey Day!


----------



## leonardtowngal

sanchezf said:


> How about leonardtowngirl, she said she was coming.



I'll be there!  Can't wait to meet everyone!


----------



## FancyBelle

leonardtowngal said:


> I'll be there!  Can't wait to meet everyone!



Oh good! so there will be 4 of us there. Just want to remind everybody to park on the left side of the building.


----------



## libertytyranny

May I have directions? I may stop by. I just bought some supplies..(hooks and cheapy yarn for practice) and I was messing around with it last night..I am finding that I am having a hard time keeping my chain stitches even..I accidently tighten some and such...any tips? Besides practice of course..I havent touched a hook since I was 10 or so...lol


----------



## Aninha

I won't be able to go ... 
I'm too sick still. I'm gonna continue to be under the covers in front of the fireplace for as long as I possibly can. 
I'm so bummed out, I really wanted to go!


----------



## FancyBelle

Aninha said:


> I won't be able to go ...
> I'm too sick still. I'm gonna continue to be under the covers in front of the fireplace for as long as I possibly can.
> I'm so bummed out, I really wanted to go!



Well, you really don't want to make us sick, do ya? And there are sr citizens there that wouldn't want to get sick either. You just get better and come next week. We'll have about 4 or 5 tonite.


----------



## Aninha

FancyBelle said:


> Well, you really don't want to make us sick, do ya? And there are sr citizens there that wouldn't want to get sick either. You just get better and come next week. We'll have about 4 or 5 tonite.



I wish nobody would ever feel the way I feel right now ... 
It's just yucky.
I hope you all have a great time and that this is only the first of many awesome meetings.


----------



## migtig

I wanted to get on here and say thank you to LeonardtownGal for making the arrangements and allowing us to come out and hang out with the group of ladies there.  It was a wonderful visit and one I look forward to experiencing again.  

I also want to give a huge shout out to Fancy Belle as she was beyond prepared with all the supplies and a fabulous sense of humor.  She also found the ever elusive speed hook for me.


----------



## libertytyranny

I can't wait to come next time, I got stuck at work yesterday 

I have been practicing..and even started on a very simple scarf..unfortunatly I am very bad at details..and the darn thing is getting smaller all the way up...      I guess I need more practice....


----------



## FancyBelle

It was really fun and the ladies that joined us had a good time also. Next meeting is on Dec 7. PM me if you're interested or need directions. Thanks so much to Leonardtowngal and Migtig!!


----------



## leonardtowngal

*Thank You FancyBelle and Migtig!*

You both are all the ladies talked about today...they had such a wonderful time.  Even had one lady still trying to get that finger out...Thank you both again, for bringing so much "sunshine" into their lives!!!!!


----------



## FancyBelle

Next crochet group meeting on Dec 7.  
Can you all let me know if you're coming or not?


----------



## FancyBelle

Bump


----------



## sanchezf

FancyBelle said:


> Bump


 
I'll be there..


----------



## FancyBelle

sanchezf said:


> I'll be there..



Good.


----------



## Dupontster

FancyBelle said:


> Next crochet group meeting on Dec 7.
> Can you all let me know if you're coming or not?



I can't make it...Sorry..


----------



## Aninha

*Yeay!*



Dupontster said:


> I can't make it...Sorry..




I'm gonna make it!
My great friend and i will be coming together. 
My current project is a Babette blanket, so just making tons of simple granny squares.


----------



## FancyBelle

Aninha said:


> I'm gonna make it!
> My great friend and i will be coming together.
> My current project is a Babette blanket, so just making tons of simple granny squares.



All I do is the granny squares. It's so easy and no counting.


----------



## sockgirl77

Oh and I keep reading this title as Crotcheters.


----------



## Aninha

sockgirl77 said:


> Oh and I keep reading this title as Crotcheters.





My husband always says that....


What time is the meeting going to be again?


----------



## cattitude

I'm (re) teaching myself.  I've made two hats so far.


----------



## pixiegirl

cattitude said:


> I'm (re) teaching myself.  I've made two hats so far.



We've picked up knitting.  I've made the boys each a hat.


----------



## Chasey_Lane

cattitude said:


> I'm (re) teaching myself.  I've made two hats so far.



I'll take a scarf, please.


----------



## SoMDGirl42

pixiegirl said:


> We've picked up knitting.  I've made the boys each a hat.



We've??? As in you and Miss Kitty??  

You've certainly changed the spots on that leopard. And I don't mean that in a bad way!


----------



## FancyBelle

cattitude said:


> I'm (re) teaching myself.  I've made two hats so far.



Do you have a pattern you can send me?


----------



## FancyBelle

By the way, ladies, I was the only one there last night. 
Many thanks to Leonardtowngal for supplying a room full of ladies that are still learning new things. We had fun without you!


----------



## cattitude

FancyBelle said:


> Do you have a pattern you can send me?



Yeah, I'll get it tonight.  I got a small beginner book in WalMart.  

Here's the first one I did, and I made on in a cream color.


----------



## pixiegirl

SoMDGirl42 said:


> We've??? As in you and Miss Kitty??
> 
> You've certainly changed the spots on that leopard. And I don't mean that in a bad way!



Believe it or not he showed me how to do it.  He does know how to cook real food and how to properly clean things now.


----------



## Bronwyn

Tis the season.... that I start making scarf's for gifts


----------



## sanchezf

FancyBelle said:


> By the way, ladies, I was the only one there last night.
> Many thanks to Leonardtowngal for supplying a room full of ladies that are still learning new things. We had fun without you!


HOLY CRAP I just realized the 7th wasn't a Tuesday.
Dammit and I even told my Husband I would be home late tonight cause I was going.  Can you imagine my surprise me showing up and no one being there.


----------



## FancyBelle

They're having a bluegrass band there tonite.You would have a good time. That's why we changed it to last nite. I'll let you know when the next one is.


----------



## sanchezf

FancyBelle said:


> They're having a bluegrass band there tonite.You would have a good time. That's why we changed it to last nite. I'll let you know when the next one is.


 

Please would you
Also make sure to Right what the actually day is on it for my dumba**


----------



## FancyBelle

sanchezf said:


> Please would you
> Also make sure to Right what the actually day is on it for my dumba**



Poooooooor Sanchez........


----------



## Nickel

pixiegirl said:


> We've picked up knitting.  I've made the boys each a hat.


Did you use double pointed or circular needles?  Knitting scarves is boring, so after the hustle and bustle of the holidays is over I plan on making some hats, but I'm nervous. 

Has anyone knit socks before?  I want to try that soon too.


----------



## sockgirl77

Nickel said:


> Has anyone knit socks before?  I want to try that soon too.


----------



## Aninha

*Hugh?????*



FancyBelle said:


> By the way, ladies, I was the only one there last night.
> Many thanks to Leonardtowngal for supplying a room full of ladies that are still learning new things. We had fun without you!




What?? I was planning on going today!! 
I am loosing my mind!! 
I had plans, my friend was coming over and I was gonna make some goodies ... 
I can't believe I got this wrong!!!
I'm so bummed out!!


----------



## Cowgirl

Nickel said:


> Did you use double pointed or circular needles?  Knitting scarves is boring, so after the hustle and bustle of the holidays is over I plan on making some hats, but I'm nervous.
> 
> Has anyone knit socks before?  I want to try that soon too.



I'm getting ready to make a hat using both dpn and circular needles.  I just ordered some new needles (because I can't find the 16" circulars in the store) from knitpicks.com.


----------



## Nickel

Cowgirl said:


> I'm getting ready to make a hat using both dpn and circular needles.  I just ordered some new needles (because I can't find the 16" circulars in the store) from knitpicks.com.


Michael's has 16 inch circulars - I picked one up in an 8 the last time I made my way up there.  I do have dpn's in every size though, so I'd rather just use them exclusively rather than get a bunch of circulars that may be only good for one project.


----------



## leonardtowngal

Nickel said:


> Did you use double pointed or circular needles?  Knitting scarves is boring, so after the hustle and bustle of the holidays is over I plan on making some hats, but I'm nervous.
> 
> Has anyone knit socks before?  I want to try that soon too.



There is a lady in the group that knits, and I'm sure she would love to help  you!  Mark your calendar for the next meeting.


----------



## Cowgirl

Nickel said:


> Michael's has 16 inch circulars - I picked one up in an 8 the last time I made my way up there.  I do have dpn's in every size though, so I'd rather just use them exclusively rather than get a bunch of circulars that may be only good for one project.



If you ever do decide to get circs, knit pics has awesome tips and cords so you can mix and match!


----------



## Nickel

leonardtowngal said:


> There is a lady in the group that knits, and I'm sure she would love to help  you!  Mark your calendar for the next meeting.


I still live in NC for now, but I'd love to join you guys whenever we get moved back up there.


----------



## Nickel

Cowgirl said:


> If you ever do decide to get circs, knit pics has awesome tips and cords so you can mix and match!


I'll keep that in mind.  Are they wooden tips?  I only like the bamboo/wooden needles.


----------



## Cowgirl

Nickel said:


> I'll keep that in mind.  Are they wooden tips?  I only like the bamboo/wooden needles.



They have wooden, nickel plated (heh) and new acrylic.  My aunt says she doesn't like the acrylics because they're not smooth enough.  I usually buy the nickel plated ones because they're cheaper, but I do buy wooden dpn because I'm afraid the nickel ones will be too slippery.  I've never actually used the dpn though, but I will be soon!  I bought some really pretty aqua/sea foam colored yarn for my hat.  This is the one I'm going to make.


----------



## Nickel

Cowgirl said:


> This is the one I'm going to make.



Pretty!  Let me know how it goes!


----------



## Cowgirl

Nickel said:


> Pretty!  Let me know how it goes!



Wait, maybe we should keep knitting scarves!  $75!!


----------



## Nickel

Cowgirl said:


> Wait, maybe we should keep knitting scarves!  $75!!


Holy crap!!!


----------



## MissKitty

Nickel said:


> Did you use double pointed or circular needles?  Knitting scarves is boring, so after the hustle and bustle of the holidays is over I plan on making some hats, but I'm nervous.
> 
> Has anyone knit socks before?  I want to try that soon too.



We started her out with the knifty knitter.


----------



## Cowgirl

MissKitty said:


> We started her out with the knifty knitter.



Cheater!


----------



## kwillia

You all really need to knock on the:

Knitting Needle Nook 
a place to discuss knitting projects

private forum door. They discuss knitting projects all day long.


----------



## Nickel

MissKitty said:


> We started her out with the knifty knitter.


I had to google it.


----------



## pixiegirl

Cowgirl said:


> Cheater!





Nickel said:


> I had to google it.




  Don't laugh at me!  I was a virgin!


----------



## cattitude

pixiegirl said:


> Don't laugh at me!  I was a virgin!



Hmmm...so what machine did you use first when..uh....


----------



## Im_Me

Nickel said:


> I still live in NC for now, but I'd love to join you guys whenever we get moved back up there.



I crochet.  I have for years, but want to improve.  I have a project I started recently (a doily) that is very complicated and I can't seem to get it right.  I'm also in the middle of an afgan, but haven't worked on it for a while.


----------



## Nickel

pixiegirl said:


> Don't laugh at me!  I was a virgin!


It looks more difficult than just doing it the real way.


----------



## FancyBelle

We're meeting again next Tuesday evening, if you want to join us, PM me.


----------



## sanchezf

FancyBelle said:


> We're meeting again next Tuesday evening, if you want to join us, PM me.


Ok this will be next TUESDAY the 15th 
I am there


----------



## FancyBelle

sanchezf said:


> Ok this will be next TUESDAY the 15th
> I am there


----------



## sockgirl77

Anyone make me socks yet?


----------



## leonardtowngal

Don't forget...crocheting this evening!  Contact Fancy Belle for directions.  Remember too, when you drive into the facility, you park to the left in the visitors parking lot...then come to the front door for access.  See you this evening!!!


----------



## FancyBelle

Bump, oh yea, just past the speed bump.


----------



## FancyBelle

Whose turn is it to bring in the cookies?


----------

